# Advice please!



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

It has been almost 4 months now that Ben has been in the house (in her room), and she is coming along great. I would like to start introducing my 16 yr. old himalayan to her and vice versa. They have interacted only with the screen door in place. She sits calmly and watches him, he cries alot at her. Does anyone have any ideas on how to go about this? Should I just open the door, and keep an eye on them? Should I bring him in her room, or let her come out? I think if I just opened the door, the himalayan would just go on in, don't know what the outcome would be, any suggestions?, would be helpful!!
Sally


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like you have done a good job and the cats are adjusting well. If you have a smaller cage you might want to bring Ben around to the various rooms for a spell. Just a suggestion. I'm half paranoid about introducing cats. If they are not trying to get at each other through the screen I'd say that they will get along. Maybe a bat or two to determine who's boss  Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

It makes me a little nervous, but it has to be done!!! Being a feral, will she resort to that and think he is trying to get her? Thank you for any input!!!!
Sally


----------



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

I introduced our indoor cat, Zamba, to out feral cat, Zeke and it was a disaster. Tried introducing them at a distance, bringing them closer as time went on, but nothing worked.
Even tried Feliway and then didn't work. 

Zeke bit Zamba on the tail which got infected and Zamba had to go to the vet for antibiotics. 

Now when we want to bring Zeke inside the house, we put Zamba in the bedroom.

Zeke sleeps in the garage, a/c and heated, along with the newest feral cat that came into our lives a few months ago.

Maybe they don't get along because they are 2 stubborn males. lol

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How about a barrier that allows a bit more interaction than a screen?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Saly said:


> Being a feral, will she resort to that and think he is trying to get her?
> Sally


Well, every cat's different, but MHO is that if they aren't trying to get at each other through the screen then that's a good sign. I'm in the process of introducing an almost 3 yo feral to two indoor cats. Over the month long process, one cat just stared through the door barrier and the other hissed, but didn't try to get through. The feral made little kitten noises.
Last week when the barrier was removed the feral cat slunk (is that a word?) around and hides a lot, one house cat continued to stare and nothing more and the hisser kept hissing with an occasional bat. The feral tries to keep out of her way.
It seems to me that 4 months with a screen between them is a long enough time for them to settle down to each other. Either toleration or animosity and it looks like toleration to me.
That's not to say that there isn't going to be some rough spots while they work it out among themselves to determine who's going to be where in the pecking order.


----------

